# I give up...I need advice on a friend



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

lycanized said:


> I didn't say I wasn't respecting her, I said it's shitty, which it is. And hard to deal with, which it is
> 
> Also, I know she hasn't dealt with the same kinda issues


Hey, don't take it personally. I wasn't saying you weren't-- It's just a reminder about what's important in this situation.

And, as said, I hope that you have other family members/friends you can turn to instead. I think that it can become quite a weight when you put it all on one special friend. Or, at least I'd imagine so.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hey, don't take it personally. I wasn't saying you weren't-- It's just a reminder about what's important in this situation.
> 
> And, as said, I hope that you have other family members/friends you can turn to instead. I think that it can become quite a weight when you put it all on one special friend. Or, at least I'd imagine so.


Well, the way I see it, I know she valued the friendship just as much as I did, she's levelheaded, she hasn't stopped talking to me. I don't imagine anyone can easily go from needing to talk to me everyday to not wanting to talk to me at all, so she's probably internalizing things, thinking about them. She already implied she wasn't ready to talk about it fully right now but probably will another time, so I'm just waiting

I'm not thinking about it too much because I'm really not good with regulating my emotions. I'm just taking it day by day, sending her little messages I don't see as intrusive but are enough to let her know I still care. I feel...fine. I mean if I'm looking at it from a levelheaded perspective as much as I can, if she didn't care at all she'd just stop talking to me altogether, she has more ot say, obviously it's not settled, what a previous poster said is also possible...she just wants it to go a bit slower but not necessarily stop progressing to where we'd get there again

Anyway...sorry. Imagine that x 50, that's what happened between us...lol. But I know she's very understanding, so hopefully she comes to see I am trying to help myself and not just fall


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

lycanized said:


> Anyway...sorry. Imagine that x 50, that's what happened between us...lol. But I know she's very understanding, so hopefully she comes to see I am trying to help myself and not just fall


No need to apologize. :kitteh:

You both sound like level-headed people, so I'm fairly sure that it will work out. Time is the betterment of man.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> No need to apologize. :kitteh:
> 
> You both sound like level-headed people, so I'm fairly sure that it will work out. Time is the betterment of man.


Thank you


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Something weird happened...I think she actually wants to be friends again and what's more is I've actually made a new friend too


----------

